# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Dynamic chart range

## FilipeF

Hi all,

I want to plot 2 columns with a variable amount of lines.
I have this macro:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


That fills the columns K and L and shown in the image
Untitled.png

How can I plot this with a line chart keeping in mind the number of lines is a variable number >0?

I've already tried using the Formulas->Name Manager to plot the graphs but this is what happens (see image):
Untitled1.png

Thanks in advance for your help!

----------

